# Toronto Maple Leaf Fans Finish Singing US National Anthem After Microphone Fail



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

Canadians show their support by helping finish singing the national anthem after technical difficulties...http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/hear...sh-singing-u-s-anthem-microphone-fails-watch/



> At a packed arena in Canada, where NHL hockey teams were set to battle on the ice, the Toronto Maple Leafs were hosting an American team from Nashville.During the opening ceremony, the singer’s microphone failed during the US national anthem and the music suddenly stopped.
> 
> The Canadians, in a heartwarming moment, began singing the words, and cheered as they finished up the song.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 23, 2014)

Heart warming response. 
I love good sportsmanship like that because it is born out of respect and affection. 
Let's have more of it.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 24, 2014)

That was actually quite moving.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Everybody loves us...


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Nov 24, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Everybody loves us...





In an arena and in Canada. But many Americans seem to share a hate for one another.

God Bless America and Canada's Harper, a man that stands morally in the role of leadership.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 24, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Everybody loves us...



Now , now.

One swallow doth not a summer make.

Let's no go into the realms of fantasy!


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 24, 2014)

Brought tears to my eyes! I have some Québécois blood, & a great, if albeit at times irrational, love for Canada & things Canadian. Maple Leafs going to be my favorite hockey team from now on!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice moment in time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2014)

Our Pittsburgh Penguin fans sang in support of Canada at one of the hockey games after the Ottawa shootings too...always nice to see such support.  http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/sweet-nhl-tribute-after-ottawa-shootings/


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 24, 2014)

I didn't know that, SeaBreeze, & delighted to hear about it! Having lived in Pgh for 25 years, makes me feel especially good!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

This Canuck is in tears.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 24, 2015)

That was amazing!


----------

